# new holland skid tire question



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey guys I just bought a ls190 with 14-17.5 tire and it needs tires and the ones on there look kinda fat/wide to me is there any outher size tire I could put on there that would work and not be so wide or would a new tire look different


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

190s came with 14x17.5s or 12x16.5s, not sure what you are trying to do but you could put 12x16.5s on if you get new wheels. Some of the 14x17.5 recaps are a little narrower than the std tire. I am assuming you want something better for winter you should just put 19.5 truck tires on there worth every penny. Many local big tire shops or skidloader dealers should have the setups available, I also know there is a place in MN that ships the 19.5 truck tire setup with rims......just dont remeber the name.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Recaps will always seem a little narrower due to their construction. I haven't found a recap that made me happy yet though but haven't tried any in awhile.

You can step down to 12" tires if you want. I reccommend the Michelin Bibsteel AT's. They are pricey but will repay you with less downtime, better traction and ride as well as longer life. The 12" set I have on one of our SSL's has been running for 800hrs now. With the current treadwear they look like they will hit 2000hrs. To compare we got 1000hrs out of the factory Cat Titan HD2000 tires which I thought was pretty good considering we only get 600-700hrs out of Firestone Duraforce DTs. The big thing with teh Bibsteels is the downtime. I have not had to fix a single puncture yet on those tires, with the other brands of tires I was fixing at least one tire per week between our 3 machines. Just put 10" Bibsteels on our smaller machine and our big machine has Tweels on it. The bibsteels are really squishy, its very comfy but some people think its almost too soft.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Durallymax,
What kind of surfaces are you running on? What model cat or how much does it weigh? 2k hours on skid tires seems tough, also how much do these tires cost?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Look at lifemaster tires I ran them on my old machine and loved them wore excellent. Bit good in the snow , I am thinking on getting a set for my new machine because the tires that r on that one suck in the snow they r galaxy severe service tires


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

SNO-PRO;1663973 said:


> Durallymax,
> What kind of surfaces are you running on? What model cat or how much does it weigh? 2k hours on skid tires seems tough, also how much do these tires cost?


We run mostly on concrete and gravel as well as mud and manure and of course ice and snow in winter. It's not surprising to me that they are wearing twice as long. As with radial tires in any other application at least double the wear life is expected. On wheel loaders the wear is 3-4 times longer than Bias ply. The Radial design also helps reduce bouncing and dancing when turning.

The 12" Bibsteel's are on a 242B3 (7,000lbs). The 10" ones I just put on a 226B3 yesterday.



If you think that wear is impressive you should see our Tweels, they are on our 262C2 (8,000lbs) and have over 1200hrs on them now. At the rate they are wearing theoretically they should hit 4000hrs. I keep thinking they will start wearing faster but they are not. They have only worn down 8/32" of the original 30/32" of tread. They certainly do not get the traction that the Bibsteels do nor do they have the ride of the Bibsteels, but they get much better traction and have 10x better ride than a solid tire, which is what they are meant to replace since they are an airless tire as well.



Short video I made kind of comparing them.


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Durallymax, good info and I will have to look into these options as I currently run 7810 gehls(10k lbs) and new holland 190s(8k lbs) and the max I can get is 600-800 hours with a virgin bossman/hulk/junkyard dog L3s.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

They do not make either in a 14" size yet though. i am guessing thats what you are running


----------

